# Hello and a java tadpole question)



## steelheader (Oct 25, 2008)

First off, hello everyone! This is my first post. I've been lurking in these forums for awhile now. A little about myself. I live in northeastern Indiana in the town of Auburn. We are famous for the cars). My main hobby is flyfishing and now I get to add darts to the list. I'm hooked on these frogs for life! 

Onto the frogs. I purchased 3 pair of Azureus about 6 months ago and now have 32 healthy tadpoles! My first tadpole just popped its front legs. Seeing the perfect front legs was the biggest relief I have ever had after reading about all the SLS problems. Watching the tadpoles morph is an amazing thing! 

And onto the java moss. I want to start adding a little of it to my tadpole cups. I'm setting up a 10 gallon aquarium to grow it. That is all the aquarium is going to be for. I have some cheap aquaculture aquarium plant growth bulbs. Will that be enough to get the java moss growing fast? Should I add any fertilizer or maybe a couple of fish to do the fertilizing? I would love to get it growing asap). 

I hope I put this in the right section. It was going to be just about my tadpoles but ended up being other things as well. Also wanted to thank all the people on this forum. I would have been clueless without you guys. I know that sounds kinda sappy. Almost forgot, I would also like know of any breeders in the surrounding states. I'm looking to get my next darts pretty soon and it's getting a little cold to be shipping. I'm willing to drive up to 6 hours or so to get them. I'm shutting up now. Sorry about the long first post of many).


----------



## CHuempfner (Apr 27, 2008)

Well, first off, Welcome to the Board! (I didn't catch your name)

Congrats on all your luck with your Azureus!! Sounds like you basically got the 'whole show' rather quickly with new frogs AND tads morphing all in the first 6 months!!

Java moss- I don't have experience growing it in tanks. I have it in a few of my very wet vivs. I was going to suggest using some of your old tadpole water as the fertilizer for the Java moss. I siphen out tadpole poop and the such about every 5-7 days and then dump it in my outdoor plants and they seemed to do very well!! Just an idea! I think adding fish could be a negative thing. Also, be careful with those petstore bought bulbs...you may want to let everything grow out for a while to make sure there aren't any snails coming with them!

Good luck-
Crystal


----------



## steelheader (Oct 25, 2008)

Thanks for the reply. Yea it all happened faster than I thought it would. They were sub adults that I bought and it looks like they matured up quick. The last pair to breed laid 8 eggs and all of them hatched. Pretty good for a first try. That was a great idea about using the tad fertilizer for my java moss. Definitely going to try that. I found someone selling the moss that guarantees no snails so I'm getting it from him. Thanks for the heads up. Oh yea almost forgot. My name is Josh. Seems to be quite few by that name on here)


----------



## basshummper (Jan 13, 2008)

some people when setting up a new aquarium will add pure ammonia to their water to get the nitrogen cycle going. if you want to give your java moss a head start add like 4 oz of ammonia to the water. after about a month various bacteria will colinise the aquarium and will break up the ammonia into nitrates that will help feed the java moss. i also agree with Crystal with adding your old tadpole water. the detritus in the used water will help feed the java moss also the water will contain cultures of the bacteria you need for the nitrogen cycle.
as far as lighting im not an expert, but if i wanted the moss to grow super fast i would put the aquarium in direct sunlight instead of investing the extra money in grow bulbs. its java moss, that stuff will grow under a night light. welcome and good luck josh.


----------



## steelheader (Oct 25, 2008)

Thanks Dylon and Crystal. I've ordered a good amount of java moss on ebay and they guarantee no snails. I'm going to work on growing an aquarium full). I will hook people up with moss for free when I start getting extra. Also wanted to let everyone know my first froglet is eating great and looks beautiful!


----------



## boogsawaste (Jun 28, 2008)

Congratulations and welcome. Got any pictures of your new froglet?


----------



## steelheader (Oct 25, 2008)

Thanks. I will have a picture soon. I saw him eat a fruitfly for the first time today! I'm such a proud parent)! I now have about 38 more tads on the way


----------



## morselchip (Jul 17, 2008)

Wow! Alot on the way! What are you gonna do with all of them? I'm a little nervous about what to do when my frogs grow up!


----------



## steelheader (Oct 25, 2008)

I hope to find homes for them. I'll probably sell them cheap or hopefully trade for something else. I know some people feel safer only buying from well known breeders so I'm definitely worried about that. I've even seen posts on here saying to not buy from small time breeders. All I can do is get my name out there and hope to gain everyone's trust).


----------



## boogsawaste (Jun 28, 2008)

I have no problems buying from a small time breeder. As long as the frogs are well taken care of/quality frog it's fine by me. All breeders have to start somewhere. Even the big time well knowns started at the bottom.

Where are you from?


----------



## steelheader (Oct 25, 2008)

I'm from auburn Indiana. It's in the northeastern corner. I take extremely good care of my frogs. I still remember when I got a picture book of dart frogs for my 5th birthday. I've loved them ever since).

Josh


----------



## boogsawaste (Jun 28, 2008)

Stick around and I'm sure you won't have much trouble selling your froglets.


----------



## steelheader (Oct 25, 2008)

Yea i'm not going anywhere. I really enjoy this forum. Everyone is so helpful. I'm not in this for the profit so I'm not to worried about it. My main concern is that my frogs are going to a good home. As long as my frogs are healthy and happy I'm happy


----------



## morselchip (Jul 17, 2008)

Sounds like they'll be off to a great start then- and I wouldn't have a problem buying from a small-time breeder either. I'm happy as long as I know the frogs have been well cared for.


----------

